# Hi Every One!



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Hey, Im new here obviously. I went snowboarding for my first time in march, and loved it! cant wait to go again. I live in southern Califronia, but we might be moving to Portland , OR in about a year. I dont know anyone who likes snowboarding were I live, so Its cool to come here and see so many who like the same thing. 

So yeah , Im excited to be here!


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome! enjoy your time here


----------

